# Would you subscribe to this site?



## PaintMan3000 (May 6, 2009)

Ran into this site the other day. It's an interesting concept...the homeowner submits projects online. The contractor pays a subscription to view the projects which includes the ability to contact the homeowner. The subscription fees seem rather excessive....$40 a month, $439 a year. Ouchh. :blink:

Anyways, check the site out here: http://remodelpal.com/


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Negative.

I can't even begin to list the issues with that business model from the contractor perspective. The only guy making any $$$ on that type of business is the fellow running the website. I suspect he will need to grab a new domain name and re-launch about once a year to stay ahead of all the contractors chasing him for taking their money.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Wood511 said:


> Negative.
> 
> I can't even begin to list the issues with that business model from the contractor perspective. The only guy making any $$$ on that type of business is the fellow running the website. I suspect he will need to grab a new domain name and re-launch about once a year to stay ahead of all the contractors chasing him for taking their money.


Exactly


----------



## Estimator Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

i thought of the same concept...but then realized there are way too many flaws/headaches that could potentially be involved....and yes $40/year seems a lot


----------



## GSDecoration (May 21, 2011)

I never use any of the linking punters to tradesmen web sites I think they just get you to waste your money and run around after homeowners who want things done on the cheap


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what a great scam

wish I had thought of it


----------



## HomePaintersInfo (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a Painter Specific Site that I have been running for about a year and have just started a subscriber area in the last 2 months http://www.homepaintersinfo.com 

I would appreciate any feedback from this forum as to what you think.

I am getting subscribers in Australia. I am offering at $20/year but will be increasing to $40/year once I have 100 subscribers. 

I do however offer free access to any painters to most areas and free to join the find a painter section. They can also have a free page linking back to their web site.

If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate them.

Thanks,


----------

